# shivering puppy



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

i have an 11 week old puppy who is an absolutely amazing dog.i have noticed that he shivers sometimes. not only when he is outside.

the temp here is about 10-12 degrees so its not really cold.

is it just a normal characteristic or do i need to get the little fella a coat!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We brought our pup Aspen home in March of this year when the temps were quite cool (still well below 0 C), so we were constantly covering him with a blanket when he was sleeping or relaxing on his dog bed, otherwise he would sometimes get the shivers. 

He does also have a coat for chilly morning/evening walks, or rainy days. We never had any trouble getting a coat on him, and seems to appreciate the extra warmth since he lacks a thick coat of his own. We opted for a coat that was a size bigger than he needed since pups grow so fast. It has velcro fasteners at the neck and the tummy, so we could tighten it up enough to make it work even though it was a bit big. At 15 weeks it now fits him perfectly - he will need another one soon enough. :'( 

He LOVES his coat, and his blankets (he has a few) and enjoys being tucked in for naps and at bedtime.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Shivering is not always a sign of them being cold. It can manifest in times of fear, anxiety or it can simply be an energy release from not being exercised enough. If you see the shivering, reinforce and show love, then take the pup outside and play. It will quickly go away


----------



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks.

I dont think its from lack of stimulation/exercise, he is getting loads, we have a huge garden that we are playing in with him.

we are giving lots of positive feedback and reward to him. He doesnt seem anxious.
Im sure he smiles (is that a bonkers thing to say?)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Puppies have a hard time regulating their body temp. Miles shivered when we got him home and we live in San Diego, it's hardly considered cold. We had the heat in for him the first few weeks and kept him bundled in blanket when he napped. Hr shivered if we didn't.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Riley shivered for weeks once we brought her home. Inside and out. Now that she has gotten used to her surroundings she really doesn't do it anymore. I would give it some time


----------

